
A Prime Case of Chaos (1999) [pdf] - Osiris30
http://www.ams.org/samplings/math-history/prime-chaos.pdf
======
Osiris30
H/t Steve Strogatz
[https://twitter.com/stevenstrogatz/status/756966097874812928](https://twitter.com/stevenstrogatz/status/756966097874812928)

